# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی ادبيات و زبان عربی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی ادبيات و زبان عربی






ديباچه:


از  همان زمان كه ايرانيان دروازه‌هاي خود را بر روي سپاهيان عرب گشودند و با  آغوش باز اسلام را پذيرفتند، بدون هيچ تعصبي و با شور و نشاط و علاقه‌اي  فوق‌العاده به فراگيري، ضبط و تدوين زبان و ادبيات عرب پرداختند،‌زيرا  ايرانيان مانند همه مسلمانان پاك نهاد ديگر، زبان عربي را زبان قوم عرب  نمي‌دانستند بلكه به اين زبان به عنوان زبان قرآن و زبان بين‌المللي اسلام  ارج مي‌نهادند تا جايي كه به گفته بسياري از مورخان و اديبان، خدمات  ايرانيان به زبان عربي بيش از خود اعراب به اين زبان بوده است. مردم كشور  ما امروزه بيش از گذشته نياز به آشنايي با زبان و ادبيات عربي دارند چرا كه  عربي زبان اول جهان اسلام و زبان فرهنگ و تمدن بيشتر كشورهاي مسلمان است و  ما براي اتحاد، همدلي و همزباني با جهان اسلام و بهره‌گيري از منابع اصلي  اسلامي و تحقيقاتي كه در اين زمينه انجام مي‌شود همچنين تسلط بر زبان و  ادبيات فارسي كه از زبان و ادبيات عربي بسيار تأثير پذيرفته است، بايد به  زبان و ادبيات عرب مسلط باشيم. از همين رو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراكز آموزش عالي كشورمان رشته زبان و ادبيات عربي ارائه مي‌شود. 


دانشجوي‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ با تاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ عرب‌، متون‌ مختلف‌ نظم‌ و نثر دوره‌هاي‌ مختلف‌، فن‌ ترجمه‌  از عربي‌ به‌ فارسي‌ و بالعكس‌، علوم‌ بلاغي‌ و عروض‌ و قافيه‌ درزبان‌ و  ادبيات‌ عرب‌ آشنا مي‌شود. به همين دليل رشته‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ در دانشگاه‌ها  با كتاب‌ عربي‌ كه‌ در آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ تدريس‌ مي‌شود تا حدودي‌ متفاوت‌  است‌ چون‌ در مدارس‌، عربي‌ بيشتر درس‌ قواعد و صرف‌ و نحو است‌ و تا  حدودي‌ نيز دانش‌آموزان‌ علوم‌ انساني‌ بلاغت‌ زبان‌ عربي‌ را مطالعه‌  مي‌كنند اما در دانشگاه‌ به‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ به‌ عنوان‌ يك‌ رشته‌ تخصصي‌ نگاه‌ مي‌شود و دانشجويان‌ با دروس‌ متفاوتي‌ از جمله‌:
تاريخ‌  ادبيات‌ عرب‌ در دوره‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ اعم‌ ازتاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ عصر جاهلي‌، عصر  اموي‌، عصر عباسي‌، دوره‌ انحطاط‌ و دوره‌ معاصر، متون‌ نظم‌ ونثر در  دوره‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ تاريخي‌، ادبيات‌ تطبيقي‌، نامه‌نگاري‌ و خلاصه‌نويسي‌،  مكالمه‌، انشا و فن‌ ترجمه‌ آشنا مي‌شوند.


توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :


علاقه‌  و انگيزه‌ در رشته‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ مثل‌ ساير رشته‌ها حرف‌ اول‌ را  مي‌زند. همچنين‌ دانشجوي‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ بايد به‌ ادبيات‌ فارسي‌ و  زبان‌ عربي‌ تسلط‌ نسبي‌ داشته‌ باشد و در كنار اين‌ توانمندي‌ها اگر به‌  زبان‌ عربي‌ به‌ عنوان‌ زبان‌ وحي‌ نگاه‌ كند، با عشق‌ و علاقه‌ بيشتري‌  رشته‌ تحصيلي‌ خود را ادامه‌ مي‌دهد. زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ تنها رشته‌  زبان‌هاي‌ خارجه‌ است‌ كه‌ فقط‌ از داوطلبان‌ گروه‌ علوم‌ انساني‌ دانشجو  مي‌پذيرد. زيرا زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ فارسي‌ و عربي‌ وامدار يكديگر هستند و اين‌  دو زبان‌ چنان‌ درهم آميخته‌اند كه‌ بسياري‌ از استادان‌ و اديبان‌ ما  معتقدند زبان‌ عربي‌ يك‌ زبان‌ بيگانه‌ نيست‌ و از همين‌ رو در اكثر دانشگاه‌ها  رشته‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ در كنار رشته‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ فارسي‌ در  دپارتمان‌ دانشكده‌ ادبيات‌ قرار دارد. البته‌ به‌ اعتقاد كارشناسان‌،  زبان‌ عربي‌ بايد يك‌ آزمون‌ اختصاصي‌ داشته‌ و داوطلبان‌ تمامي‌ گروه‌هاي‌  آزمايشي‌ اجازه‌ شركت‌ در اين‌ آزمون‌ را داشته‌ باشند، چون‌ گاهي‌ اوقات‌  يك‌ داوطلب‌ رياضي‌ و فني نيز به‌ رشته‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌ عربي‌ علاقه‌مند  است‌ و مايل‌ است‌ در كنار رشته‌هاي‌ علوم پايه يا فني‌، اين‌ رشته‌ را نيز  انتخاب‌ كند.


موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران‌ :


علاوه‌  بر تدريس‌ در آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ و مؤسسات‌ خصوصي‌ يك‌ فارغ‌التحصيل‌ توانمند  رشته‌ عربي‌ مي‌تواند به‌ پژوهش‌ و تحقيق‌ در زمينه‌ زبان‌ و ادبيات‌  عربي‌ بپردازد. يكي‌ از مهمترين‌ و اساسي‌ترين‌ مراكز جذب‌ فارغ‌التحصيلان‌  اين‌ رشته‌ نيز وزارت‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ است‌. همچنين‌ فارغ‌التحصيلاني‌  كه‌ زبان‌ عربي‌ را خوب‌ فرا گرفته‌اند، مي‌توانند در آزمون‌هاي‌ اداره‌  فني‌ قوه‌ قضائيه‌ شركت‌ كرده‌، در صورت‌ موفقيت‌ به‌ عنوان‌ مترجم‌ رسمي‌ دادگستري‌ مجوز تأسيس‌ دارالترجمه‌  را بگيرند. البته‌ دايره‌ اين‌ كار بسيار محدود است‌ و هر ساله‌ قوه‌  قضائيه‌ به‌ تعداد محدودي‌ از متقاضيان‌ مجوز مي‌دهد. افرادي‌ نيز كه‌  مايلند جذب‌ مشاغل‌ آزاد شوند ، مي‌توانند به‌ ترجمه‌ كتاب‌هاي‌ عربي‌ بپردازند. چون‌ بازار كتاب‌ ما نياز مبرمي‌ به‌ مترجماني‌ دارد كه‌ به‌ زبان‌ عربي‌ و كار ترجمه‌ مسلط‌ باشند.


درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل :


دروس تخصصي :


آزمايشگاه‌، صرف‌ ، نحو، ترجمه‌  و تجويد قرآن‌ كريم‌، روش‌ تحقيق‌ و مأخذشناسي‌، مكالمه‌ ، تمرين‌ صرف‌ و  نحو، متون‌ حديث‌، ادب‌ متعهد اهل‌بيت‌، روزنامه‌ها و مجلات‌ عربي‌، ادب‌  سياسي‌ در دوره‌ اسلام‌، قرائت‌ متون‌ عرفاني‌ ، ادبيات‌ تطبيقي‌، فن‌ ترجمه‌، انشاء ، علوم‌ بلاغي‌ ، زبان‌ خارجي‌ تخصصي‌ ، متون‌ نهج‌البلاغه‌، ترجمه‌  از عربي‌ به‌ فارسي‌ و بالعكس‌، عروض‌ و قافيه‌، فقه‌اللغه‌، قرائت‌ متون‌  تفسيري‌ قرآن‌ كريم‌ ، نامه‌نگاري‌ و خلاصه‌نوسي‌، نقد ادبي‌، متون‌ نظم‌ و  نثر از سقوط‌ بغداد تا عصر حاضر، تاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ از سقوط‌ بغداد تا عصر  حاضر، متون‌ نظم‌ و نثر دوره‌ عباسي‌ اول‌ ، تاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ دوره‌ عباسي‌  اول‌ ، متون‌ نظر و نثر دوره عباسي‌ دوم‌ ، تاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ دوره‌ عباسي‌  دوم‌، متون‌ نظم‌ و نثر دوره‌ اندلس‌، متون‌ نظم‌ و نثر دوره‌ معاصر ،  تاريخ‌ و ادبيات‌ دوره‌ معاصر ، متون‌ نظم‌ و نثر عربي‌ در ايران‌ از آغاز  تا سقوط‌ بغداد، متون‌ نظم‌ و نثر عربي‌ در ايران‌ از سقوط‌ بغداد تا دوره‌  معاصر، تاريخ‌ ادبيات‌ از دوره‌ جاهلي‌ تا پايان‌ دوره‌ اموي‌ ، متون‌  نظم‌ و نثر از جاهلي‌ تا پايان‌ دوره‌ اموي‌.


منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی



*

----------

